# the adventures of Abagial Louise and Abner Fritz 1- Den Haag to Berlin



## the apollonia infinity (Jun 10, 2009)

Well howdy there folks, this heres a story of a wacky little adventure to Berlin. We were in the hague one day and Abner was a gettin a strong inkling to get to Gent in Belgium so about 5pm we founds ourselves by some strange highway entrance. Now see, we wanted to make up a real nice sign for all them truckers to see but we were no longer with our magnum markin pen so we a used some electrical tape to shottily spell out the word Belgium, but it donts all fit on the cardboard so it begins to look real shotty, but we's a fly it anyways. So after a bit of a while we get picked up by a friendly dutch suit listnin to classical and he drive us to just about to Utrecht wheres the neil diamond lady snatched us right outta that ol petrol station and onto Arnhem right up on that German border. we mozzied about for a bit, took an escape door from the freeway, and got locked out so walked a big ol circle, suns a startin to set at this point, making it about 10 in the pm ands we´s a standing on that freeway. A semi pulls over for us, complete with bullet holes in the window and a knife a stickin right outta the air vent, we get in. The man dont know much english so theres some fiddling with a map, pointing and half hearted grunts, sounds about good so we roll. He asks where were from and we say AMERICA! he chuckles and tells us hes a terrorist, we find this agreeable. he feeds us some pickels and gummy bears and makes abner hide as we cross into germany, "polizei" he says. the night is falling more rapidly as he looks over his left shoulder and says "that is the road you want" as he turns off it, we drive on for an hour or so and he drops us off somwhere at a truckstop. we make camp and wonder the next morning where in the hootinany we are. Abner was almost sure of germany so we drank some truck stop joe and smoked stoges until a lady offered us a ride to frankfurt. what the hell, we'll take it. a couple hours go by and all of a sudden we are sitting outside an airport wondering how the hell we gonna hitch outta there. we hopped a tram into town and wandered around looking for the highway out, gave up, and sat infront of the train station until some sketchy dudder in all white told us where to pick up a ride share. We's were willing to do anything to be freed from frankfurt so we opted to stink up a real nice mans car for about six hours. We made it to berlin at 11:58pm. stayed up all night getting drunk by the river, and slept in a tube full of broken glass. 

berlins a whole nother story


----------



## wartomods (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to stp, welcome i say to you, nice short story, and it kinda made me unconfortable because i would hate to travel by myself in germany deriving of the sole fact i cant talk german.


----------



## Komjaunimas (Jun 11, 2009)

Well i never hitch in germany/netherlands , its easier to conductor dodge than hitch for me. No ticket, No money, No passport ...


----------



## Angela (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to stp. I had some trouble understanding whatever dialect that is that you write in but it sounds like a fun time.


----------

